#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Artificial Intelligence could give Solution for Climate Change!

## Bhavya

As the earth continues to warm, climate change effects are getting worse. Scientists invented new Artificial intelligence that can intellect their surroundings, study, think and perform in response to what they intellect and their automatic purposes. Here you can find more information about this AI technology.

----------

